# Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Mild Ride



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is a great mild ride. Can't believe I scored several of these at $3 a pop on C-bid (call it $4 due to shipping). The first I had was goo...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Mild Ride


----------

